
Guest Feedback Management Software for Hospitality Industry - guestmeter
https://www.guestmeter.com/
======
guestmeter
Guestmeter is a cloud-based SaaS guest feedback management software sold on a
monthly subscription basis to hospitality companies. It helps hospitality
industry professionals capturing guest feedback by sending guest satisfaction
surveys via international SMS, E-mail or printable QR Cards at the point of
experience. Guestmeter also identifies happy and unhappy guests before they
published negative online reviews and turns your guest experience into more
positive reviews on Tripadvisor or Google Reviews and other review sites. To
start a free trial, visit
[https://www.guestmeter.com](https://www.guestmeter.com)

